# Running with my dog



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi there, five month ago me and my partner adopted a five year old springer lab x. As you can expect he is full of energy, she also has a thing for sheep so can't be off lead as we are surrounded by them here so I've started running with him. We can both happily do 3 miles, me slowly and he patiently goes at my pace. I have been using his ruffwear roamer leash and webmaster harness but looking to upgrade soon. Any hints and tips?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Does your dog pull or run alongside you? That will make a difference on what kind of harness is better suited.

If you havent already got a walking belt i'd suggest one of those and a bungee line instead of a regular lead.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

What do you know about canicross?


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

He pulls!

My current lead I am using is a bungee lead which also goes round my waist, I am getting a proper belt for me.

Yes I've been looking at some canicross stuff online, looks fun.


----------

